
Ask HN: Has Google got rid of apps from Hangouts? - micheleb
I can only access them through an &quot;Original version&quot; link to the top-right. Their API docs still show the old version.<p>Is it a bug or is Google just silently getting rid of them?
======
LordDragonfang
Google has a somewhat annoying tendency to release "new" interface versions
for its various products that are far from feature complete, and only slowly
add back the features the old version had - or sometime not add them.
Presumably, they'll be added _eventually_ , but only time will tell.

